# Recommend some books (written in third person)



## iamJaymes (Sep 2, 2009)

I was wondering if you could recommend some books written in third person, as I am currently writing in third person what I read generally affects what I write and I don't want to confuse myself from first person.

Cheers

Please move if in the wrong section.


----------



## StephenP2003 (Sep 17, 2009)

What genre? That makes a difference.


----------



## bookmommy (Dec 6, 2010)

I was goiong to ask this as well. My novel is a Fantasy with touches of sci-fi thrown in..I'd like to know what books I could use to study on third person viewpoint. I read online that the Harry Potter books are a good third person view, but I'd like some more examples if anyone can direct me. I think the JD Robb Eve Dallas series are written that way as well, but I could be wrong..


----------



## Alfred_E_Poole (Dec 13, 2010)

I think Ayn Rand does some great narration in the third person (omniscient) in _The Fountainhead_.

AEP


----------



## Jane Martin (Dec 13, 2010)

The Earth's Children series, by Jean Auel.  She's fantastic.  I really enjoyed these books, I'm impatiently waiting for the last one to come out.  There are currently 5 books, the first of which is Clan of The Cave Bear and the final one comes out in March 2011.  I have already pre-ordered it from Amazon  

The series is historical fiction, set approx 35,000 years ago when 2 types of people shared the earth.  It's meticulously researched and blends historical fact with imagination into a captivating read.  I have to admit to skipping some of the long descriptive passages, but then some people feel these are stunning, fantastic and one of the great strengths of her writing.  It's written as the personal story of Ayla, a Cro-Magnon woman who is separated from her own people as a small child and adopted by a Neanderthal clan.  Dont be put off by the technical sounding explanations of the plot, the books are very readable.    

I have to say that as well as reading them for enjoyment I also learnt from them as a writer.  Now, they are not mind-blowing works of literature but in terms of producing an engaging piece of work, anyone could learn from these.


----------



## Jane Martin (Dec 13, 2010)

Alfred, do I take from your note 'walk with Ursus' that you are also an Earth's Children fan?


----------



## Alfred_E_Poole (Dec 14, 2010)

No, Jane. I have had an astronomy professor who wrote it on his exams--I always kind of thought it was something like "Good luck" or "Godspeed!", or something pertaining to a higher state of being or something. I just think it sounds really cool, so I decided to use it. I didn't really know it had anything to do with anything--I thought it was just something he made up, or something. Was I right about its meaning?


----------

